# What breed is my rabbit??



## coshu summer (Mar 12, 2013)

We got our Rabbits Summer and Nibbles from [email protected] and the staffs didn't know what breed Summer was.

With Nibbles, we know he is definitely a Dutch rabbits. Can't get it wrong with a pattern like that.

So we had a look online and thought he might be a French lop. But he doesn't look exactly like French lop.

We even a wrote post about different rabbit breeds but we still do not have a clue about what breed summer is.

It has been puzzling us for a long time now so if someone can shed me some light that would be great.


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

She looks to be a dwarf lop cross


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes I'd say lop cross. Pah rabbits are often non specific cross breeds. You would have to go to a brc breeder I think to be definitely sure of a pure bred bunny. But IMO it doesn't matter what they are, all bunnies are beautiful


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

I would also say dwarf lop x


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

no idea but they're very pretty


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't know many breeds of rabbits tbh, but they are both gorgeous, lovely colouring and markings.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

She seems to have one lop ear and one aeroplane ear like Trixie.  xx


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

She looks very similar to my Kimi(only she had some black markings as well)-I wish to find bunny like that again.
Your Summer is very beautiful.
Kimi was lop cross


----------



## enmee (Apr 18, 2013)

Funky said:


> She looks very similar to my Kimi(only she had some black markings as well)-I wish to find bunny like that again.
> Your Summer is very beautiful.
> Kimi was lop cross


Kimi looks very pretty, those are unique markings!

I always thought Summer was a lop cross. The mismatched ears kind of gave it away. Doesn't really matter what breed he is, he has amazing character.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Yipeeee!! The gaga ear club is gaining more members:


Gaga Periscope by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Summer- like Gaga- has the unmistakeable ears of a Lop cross  I'd also say Dwarf Lop looking at her size. Gorgeous bun


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Yipeeee!! The gaga ear club is gaining more members:
> 
> 
> Gaga Periscope by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> ...


I would love to have bunny like that again but I believe I need to wait as I wouldn't like to compare it to Kimi as it is not fair on new bunny!
Thy are very cute with those ear up ear down


----------



## coshu summer (Mar 12, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Yipeeee!! The gaga ear club is gaining more members:
> 
> 
> Gaga Periscope by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> ...


Gaga does look a lot like Summer, the face shape and especially the ears.


----------

